# Have the rules for IVF in NI changed?



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi ladies

I've not been on here since May when I had my failed cycle at GCRM - needed some time out from all this craziness! 

Anyway, I was speaking to a girl at work today and she thinks we can now get two cycles of ivf on the NHS now in NI. Does anyone know if this is true (sadly I don't think it is but just want to check).

H xo


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi H.T.,

Recent question (02/07/14) in N.ireland asembly. Answer doesn't sound too promising I am afraid:

Mr Seán Rogers 
(SDLP - South Down)

To ask the Minister of Health, Social Services and Public Safety why eligible patients for IVF are only entitled to one full cycle of treatment under the Health Service, unlike patients in either England, Scotland or Wales. [Priority Written]

Answer: (Edwin Poots)
My Department recognises that some regions across the UK provide a greater number of treatment cycles than the available resources currently permit in Northern Ireland. Access criteria in Northern Ireland, which were developed following public consultations in 2006 and 2009, are however wider than in some other regions of the UK, e.g. offering treatment to couples who already have a child, thus allowing more people to avail of publicly funded treatment.

NICE Clinical Guideline CG156 on fertility has been considered and endorsed by my Department and it is now the responsibility of the HSC Board, as commissioner of services, to set out its approach to implementing the guidance within the context of currently available resources and other HSC priorities.

Full implementation of the revised guideline is expected to have significant financial implications and, until my Department's budget allocations for 2014/15 are finalised, the Board is unable to give definitive plans for implementation.


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Very helpful info - thanks Little Orchid  

Thought it was too good to be true! I suppose it's not a flat "no" but I won't hold my breath.

H xo


----------

